# Controlling Goldfish Waste



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

So I also have two goldfish besides my betta, just the tiny carnival/pet shop variety about two inches long at most (the smaller one is very young and only about an inch long, slim as a stick). They are kept in a 5-gallon Fluval Chi (after going through a tiny 1-gal bowl- do not trust pet store employees- an Aqueon 5-gallon Mini Bow, and a 2.5-gallon Top Fin glass tank), and I am thinking about replacing it with a 16-gallon but I am not sure yet. The Chi filter recently broke and now we are using a Tetra Whisper 10i. However, we still have to do daily water changes, mainly because of how much goldfish poop (ammonia build up). Is this normal for goldfish? Does anyone have any ideas about keeping the ammonia down? I'm really sorry if Ive been a bad goldfishkeeper, but honestly I am pretty clueless. 

Also, we are going on vacation soon for about a week, and I dont think that the fish can hold out long in a tank where the water needs to be changed daily. I know the old fish sitting stuff, but I dont think anyone really wants to care for the fish, and if they do I am worried they may end up hurting the fish, intentional or not. What can I do?


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

16 gallons might be too small. Maybe get a 30 gallon? I know it seems a lot but for two goldfish you'll need that much. You'll also need an extra powerful filter since they are very messy fish. I don't know much about goldfish either but there's a youtube channel just on goldfish, and it might help you a little - https://www.youtube.com/user/flashofpink


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

30 gallons... I'll try to invest in that... 

For the filter do you have any recommendations?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Two goldfish need 40g. It's 30g for one then add 10g for each one added 

+1 on that youtube channel!! <3


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

40g? It is actually pretty believable considering how much they defecate... I'll pay a visit to the store ASAP, thanks so much! 

(I should watch more of that channel!)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I actually disagree with the rule for 30 gallons for the first fish and additional 10 gallons for the additional other fish.

The updated rule is 20 gallons for every fancy goldfish but in your case you don't have fancy goldfish.

You have the "common" goldfish. Comet or common. I would predict they need about 40 gallons per fish since they grow MASSIVE. I have two fancies my self and the maximum length or size their going to get is 6-7inches yours are going to get to a foot or even bigger, the problem with your common goldfish is that their going to get so big a tank won't be good enough, a pond will do. But! Since they are still small I suggest you grow them out in a 40 gallon  or even bigger. I will recheck the books about comet or common goldfish since it has been awhile since I've had them


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

I searched online, this site here (http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/articles_74/goldfish-size-life-expectancy.htm) says 14 gal for every new fish added to an original 48 gal for the first fish... so basically from 30-50 gal for the original fish and 10-15 gal added for each new fish, taking into account everything I've heard. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cacique (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck with your goldfish! I have a fancy goldfish here in a 20 gallon, and she loves to swim all over so I'm sure the bigger the better for the single tailed goldfish.

You're getting some good advice, but I wanted to mention to keep an eye out on classifieds like Craigslist. You might find a tank the right size much cheaper than at a store. If a 55 gallon would work for you, I'm not sure because I don't know much of the comet goldfish, but if it does you could pick one up at a Petco $1 per gallon sale.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been updates with information you would probably like to hear!

I think a suitable tank size for your goldfish would be a 55 gallon tank. Not to mention it's big enough for your fish to gladly enjoy and swim around. Filtering it properly would defeniatley be very helpful and make a more healthy habitat for your fish. A site I recommend for you to visit is kokosgoldfish. It's a forum but for goldfish, I myself am on there and really enjoy the community just like this one!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A common goldfish (the kind you win at a carnival or fair) really do best in ponds, unless you're willing to set up a 100 gallon aquarium.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> A common goldfish (the kind you win at a carnival or fair) really do best in ponds, unless you're willing to set up a 100 gallon aquarium.


I totally agree. They get huge. Way to big for my taste


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ayayayay. Let's hope I have the money- I totally apologize to Goldie and Golden for being so ignorant! Aren't there like DIY pools you can make out of stuff from Home Depot and Lowe's, that sort of thing?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i have one goldfish from a carnival but i only got him because he was in a trash can.  anyway so of course because of petstore workers i kept him in a 1 gallon for 2 months. changed the water 1-2 times a day.then... finally after lots of saving money i got a 40 gallon tank for him. he is so much healthy and happy. and he is only two years old and is 8 inches.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

yes im sure that you could find out a way to make a pond.


----------



## Cacique (Jul 12, 2014)

I would do a bit of research on "how to build a koi pond" and you'll most likely get lots of hits. You could either go the all natural route and use all natural filtration or build a concrete pond and stick a power filter in there. There are also tubs that are made for such a thing, I believe.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, totally agree. There are premade "pond" tubs and they work like a charm, you have to dig a hole for the tub and simply place it in the hole. Or make it an "above-ground" pond. Either way, they make a perfect environment for a goldfish


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Premade pond tubs... I am imagining bathtubs stuck into a hole into the ground. I guess it would be a pretty good way to go, anything premade sounds good to me. 

Question- how does the all natural filtration work? Because you can't really do water changes in a pond like that, and I've never really understood the concept... 

-Nova- what kind of person would ever throw a goldfish into the TRASH??? That's so cruel of them!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure how a filter for a pond would be because I do not own one but something similar to a canister filter but BIG, or your ordinary water fall with filter media.


----------

